# Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!



## Sherminator (30. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

ich habe ein kleines Problem.
Meine neue Rute ist gekommen und so auch wie gewohnt echt top.
Allerdings ist am Blank ein kleines Stück Lack abgeplatzt und ich will die Rute wegen dem bisschen nicht extra zurückschicken.
Die Frage ist jetzt wie repariert man sowas am besten, möchte nämlich auch nicht das sich ganze erweitert bzw so einer sollbruchstelle mausert.
Hoffe ihr habt da irgendwelche guten ideen wie man das ganze möglichst mikroinvasiv beheben kann ohne den Blank gross zu verschandeln?!

Ich sage schonmal danke an alle!

Tight lines


----------



## Seele (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Geh zum Smart Repair  
Ne, die Stelle von losem Lack befreien und dann mit dem Airbrush und 2k lack sauber sprühen. 
Wenn kein Airbrush hast und die Optik dir nicht so extrem wichtig ist, geht es auch mit einer über den Finger gespannter Frischhaltefolie. Mit der streichst den Lack vorsichtig drüber. Oder wenn es eine sehr kleine Stelle ist, mit dem Pinsel. 
1k aus der Baumarktdose würde ich nicht nehmen weil der platzt dir schneller ab als du schauen kannst. 
Alternativ kann man auch ne Zier-/Kreuzwicklung an der STelle machen, je nach dem wo sich die Stelle befindet.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Wenn man einfach Zeug draufschmiert schaut der Übergang zum alten Lack furchtbar aus.

Hättest du 2k-Rutenlack und etwas Garn zur Verfügung?


----------



## Seele (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Was gscheits wirds nur mit dem Airbrush und schleifen schleifen schleifen. Oder halt wirklich überwickeln. 

Aber mach doch einfach mal ein Bild


----------



## Sherminator (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Moin,

Bild kann ich gerne in der Mittagpause reinreichen.
Mhh überwickeln klingt gar nicht schlecht denke sollte die stelle sogar hergeben, einziges Prob, habe ich noch nie gemacht!!

Danke schonmal


----------



## Aal-Rounder (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Hallo,

wenn du Epoxidharz hast, dann würde ich das damit machen, damit der Lack nicht weiter abplatzt. Hilft mir bei so einigen Reparaturen .


----------



## Seele (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Auf keinen Fall Epoxi drauf kippen, das kriegst nicht mehr wirklich runter falls was ist und sehen tut man es auch. 
Dafür gitbs extra Rutenbaulack oder eben 2k Klarlack.

Wenn dir Mühe gibst, dann kannst das selber auf nem Weinkarton wickeln, das schaffst locker und evtl hast danach ja Lust auf mehr und wirs zum Rutenbauer.


----------



## Sherminator (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

So hier wie versprochen das Foto:





hoffe man kann es erkennen.
Also das mit der zierwickelung klingt echt verlocken vorallem wäre ne geniale stelle und macht die Rute zu einem unikat.
Wie genau funzt sowas und was brauch man dafür? :vik:


----------



## Wogner Sepp (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Da is ja die Farbe auch weg, dachte nur der Klarlack.

Wenn du an der Stelle eine Wicklung anschaun kannst bräuchtest du Lack und Garn, dat simple.

Kreuzwicklungen sind tricky, google hilft sie weiter.


----------



## Seele (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Puh, wie gesagt Wicklung ist ganz easy. 
Aber da würd ich sogar evtl zum Pinsel greifen. 

Wobei zurück senden immer der sinnvollste Weg wäre. Aber man weiß natürlich nicht was dann kommt, krumme Ringe, schlechte Lackierung und und und.


----------



## Sherminator (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Ja habe tante suchmaschine gerade schon gequält und habe gleich wieder weggeklickt das kriege ich mit meinem 2 linken händen nicht hin *g*!

Wusste gar nicht das da farbe drauf ist wieder was gelernt.

Im endeffekt reicht es mir auch wenn diese unschöne stelle wieder versiegelt ist und da nicht noch mehr abplatzt oder gar der blank schaden nimmt!+


----------



## Wogner Sepp (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Machn Pflaster drauf 

Pinsel etwas guten Lack drauf, dann hält der Bruchrand wieder und die Stelle ist auch wieder dunkler und nicht mehr so erkennbar.


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Dieser "Abplatzer" sieht mir doch sehr danach aus, als hätte die Rute einen Schlag, o.ä. abbekommen. Da das dann wirklich die Sollbruchstelle ist, bleibt eigentlich nur der Umtausch.


----------



## Aal-Rounder (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Jetzt wo ich das Foto gesehen habe, sage ich erst recht Epoxidharz! Mein Epoxidharz hat die angenehme Funktion, das es über eine Stealth-Tarnung (Unsichtbar/Durschsichtig) verfügt. Bei dem kleinen mini Kleckser siehts du aus 50cm Entfernung kein Epoxidharz mehr. 

So eine Wicklung ist viel zu umständlich und die sieht man erst Recht, aber jedem das seine.

Ich würde das zuerst mit einem Pinsel oder Edding etwas anmalen in den passenden Farben und schließlich versiegeln mit Epoxidharz. Sieht keiner mehr . 

Für mich ist ein Blank nur ein Blank, wie für die Franzosen das Auto nur ein Fortbewegungsmittel ist! Wenn für jemanden das Blank ein Aushängeschild seiner Persönlichkeit oder was auch immer ist, wie für viele Deutsche das Auto, dann sind meine Tipps nicht zu verwerten. (Das soll keineswegs diskriminierend sein!!!)


Viel Erfolg bei der Problemlösung


----------



## Schugga (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Mein Frauentipp: Nagellack rauf?
Damit sollte zumindest schonmal verhindert werden können, dass noch mehr abplatzt.


----------



## Sherminator (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

erstmal danke an alle für die Tips!

@ aal alrounder ich nehme das natürlich nicht persönlich und nein ein blank ist für mich kein aushängeschild nur ist das einer meiner absoluten funruten und es würde mir das Herz bluten wenn die kaputt geht.

umtausch kommt leider nicht mehr in frage weil ich früher hätte reklamieren müssen (hatte sie bis heute noch nicht ausgepackt )

also ausbessern nur mit was dafür extra epoxisharz kaufen wird doch was teuer oder gibt es das so in 10ml gebinden?

Es ist gott sei dank ein sehr glatter rans ohne irgendwelche haarrisse im umliegenden lack die da rute generell sehr gut verarbeitet ist und ich denke das carbon wird das wohl überlebt haben oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*



Sherminator schrieb:


> erstmal danke an alle für die Tips!
> 
> @ aal alrounder ich nehme das natürlich nicht persönlich und nein ein blank ist für mich kein aushängeschild nur ist das einer meiner absoluten funruten und es würde mir das Herz bluten wenn die kaputt geht.
> 
> ...



Auch hier:

gesetzl. Gewährleistung. Innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate muss der Händler die Ware umtauschen.
Oder er muss Dir Beweisen, dass dieser Schaden von Dir verursacht wurde.


----------



## Schugga (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Wird schwierig, weil Sherminator dann nachweisen muss, dass der Mangel schon von Kaufbeginn an bestand...
Wie will er das machen, wenn er die erst Monate danach zum ersten Mal auspackt?


PS: und selbst wenn der Händler was aus Kulanz macht - das Zurücksenden ist wahrscheinlich teurer, als es eben selbst zu reparieren/über zu lackieren ;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Moin
auto lackstift


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*



Schugga schrieb:


> Wird schwierig, weil Sherminator dann nachweisen muss, dass der Mangel schon von Kaufbeginn an bestand...
> Wie will er das machen, wenn er die erst Monate danach zum ersten Mal auspackt?
> 
> 
> PS: und selbst wenn der Händler was aus Kulanz macht - das Zurücksenden ist wahrscheinlich teurer, als es eben selbst zu reparieren/über zu lackieren ;-)



Muss er nicht. Er ist nicht in der Beweispflicht.

Das zurückschicken wird dem Käufer ca. 10-15 Euro kosten evtl. auch weniger je nach Packmaß.

Kennt ihr eure Rechte als Verbraucher nicht? ohoh...


----------



## Aal-Rounder (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*



Sherminator schrieb:


> ..............also ausbessern nur mit was dafür extra epoxisharz kaufen wird doch was teuer oder gibt es das so in 10ml gebinden?.........



Das Epoxidharz besteht aus 2 Komponenten, einmal dem Harz selbst und einem Härter, die vermischt werden und schließlich hart wird.

Ich bestelle überlicherweise hier:
http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d5.html

Leider ist die kleinste Menge erst ab 1kg und alles zusammen, Harz+Härter+Versand, würde dich ca. 30€ kosten.

Eventuell in einem Bastelladen nachschauen oder ein Bekannter von dir hat ein Boot und kann eventuell aushelfen.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*



Schugga schrieb:


> Wiki sagt



Kollege...:

Zitat aus Deinem Link (wenn dieser funktionieren würde): "Abweichend gilt beim Verbrauchsgüterkauf (§ 474 BGB) teilweise nach § 476  BGB eine Beweislastumkehr in Form einer Vermutung: Hier wird in den  ersten sechs Monaten nach Übergabe vermutet, dass der Mangel schon bei  der Übergabe vorlag, „es sei denn, diese Vermutung ist mit der Art der  Sache (beispielsweise bei typischen Verschleißteilen und kurzlebigen  Verbrauchsgütern) oder des Mangels (etwa weil der Mangel so  offensichtlich ist, dass er bereits beim Kauf hätte bemerkt werden  müssen) unvereinbar“. Erst danach muss der Käufer die Mangelhaftigkeit  bei Übergabe beweisen."


Beim Kauf war der Mangel nicht ersichtlich, erst nach dem auspacken der Ware.

Beweislast liegt beim Verkäufer.


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Zitat aus Deinem Link 

oder des Mangels (etwa weil der Mangel so  offensichtlich ist, dass er bereits beim Kauf hätte bemerkt werden  müssen) unvereinbar“. Da der Mangel offensichtlich ist hätte er bei Kauf (oder zeitnah) bemerkt werden müssen, später iss nich......


----------



## Schugga (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Kolleg*in*, bitte #6


Ein Lackabplatzer hätte direkt nach dem Kauf auffallen müssen, ergo liegt Beweislast beim Käufer.


(Dein Link funktioniert im Übrigen auch nicht :q
Liegt wohl an dem Umlaut da drin...Kollege...)


----------



## Sherminator (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Hört ihr mal bitte auf zu streiten das hat mal null mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun sorry icg mag sowas nicht ( steht hier nicht zur debatte ob ich die umgetauscht bekomme oder nicht).

So zum eigentlichen thema ein guter freund hat wohl noch rutenlack bzw rutenversiegelung daheim und meinte das kriegen wir schon hin.
Werde das Ergebniss dann natürlich hier fotodokumentarisch einreichen ;-)!


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*



Schugga schrieb:


> Kolleg*in*, bitte #6
> 
> 
> (Dein Link funktioniert im Übrigen auch nicht :q
> Liegt wohl an dem Umlaut da drin...whatever...)



LOL Frl. Schneider :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Ganz klar ist, dass das Ding nen Bumms abbekommen hat. Ein Lackfehler, wie er oft mal vorkommt, sieht anders aus. Unbedingt den Shop anrufen und den Fall schildern! Viele sind eh sehr kulant, so dass es wahrscheinlich keine Rolle spielt, dass du das Paket zu spät geöffnet hast. 
Das ist einfach ein Mangel, der zum Bruch führen kann, falls die Stelle echt einen Knacks hat und um einiges schlimmer als ein schief angewickelter Ring!

P.S.: Wenn du da ne Wicklung drübermachst, was übrigens jeder kann, der zwei einigermaßen gesunde Hände hat, und DANN knallt dir die Rute ab, kann es eventuell große Probleme mit der Gewährleistung geben!


----------



## Carp-Man (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Garn und Lack habe ich da, kann Dir gerne was abgeben.  #h



Sherminator schrieb:


> So hier wie versprochen das Foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sherminator (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*

Na das ist doch mal ein Wort Carp Man da komme ich gerne drauf zurück!


----------



## Fr33 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*



Schugga schrieb:


> Kolleg*in*, bitte #6
> 
> 
> Ein Lackabplatzer hätte direkt nach dem Kauf auffallen müssen, ergo liegt Beweislast beim Käufer.
> ...





Servus,


die Rute wird wohl in einem Futteral verpackt gewesen sein, oder? Also ist der Mangel erst nach dem vollständigen Auspacken ersichtlich gewesen....


Was anderes wäre es gewesen, wenn z,B das Paket in 2 Teilen angekommen wäre und dann noch der DHL Wagen drüber gefahren wäre.... DANN wäre es ersichtlich gewesen. 


Das mit den sofortigen und offensichtlichen Mängeln und der sofortigen Rüge an den Lieferranten stammt aus den Regeln vom HGB! Da gilt zw. Unternehmern, dass der Mangel sofort zu melden ist - da Schweigen zugleich Annahme darstellt!


ich würde die Rute umtauschen.... ist schwer zu sagen ob die nen Schlag gegen ne Kante bekommen hat oder sonst was!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> .
> ich würde die Rute umtauschen.... ist schwer zu sagen ob die nen Schlag gegen ne Kante bekommen hat oder sonst was!



Was das Umtauschen betrifft, scheint der TE recht beratungsresistent zu sein. 
Aber dann kein Gejammere, wenns doch noch knallen sollte! :q


----------



## Zander-Maniac (20. November 2014)

*AW: Lackabplatzer am Blank reparieren?!*



Sherminator schrieb:


> So hier wie versprochen das Foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn´s an der Stelle des "Bockrings" ist, sprich der erste Ring über dem Rollenhalter, dann würde ich erst den Ring komplett entfernen, dann eine Unterwicklung aus Ziergarn bis zum "Lackplatzer" auf den Blank aufbringen. Danach den Ring (ich gehe dem Foto nach von einem Einstegring aus) durch einen Zweistegring tauschen und auf die Zierwicklung mit Bindegarn (Talbot oder Gudebrod) binden. Abschliessend mit 2-K Rutenlack versiegeln.


----------

